# Bottle hell.



## Lori Lyons (Apr 11, 2019)

Right now, I'm just joking....but if anyone finds a dishwasher that will clean bottles inside and out, let me know.  I'm looking at possibly 10 average size totes of decent $1 bottles that i need to clean.  I dread it so bad.  Just grousing....


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 11, 2019)

Yeah that's why I leave those sorts of bottles in the woods, they aren't worth the time of cleaning them.  You should also ask yourself what you actually want to do with all these bottles.  Remember, you'll never run out of more of them to lug home, there's a pretty much infinite supply out there.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep.  But they help with the booth fee.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 11, 2019)

If you are dealing at an antique store people will sometimes buy those one dollar bottles for decor and art projects. Sometimes people will also buy rusty metal found in dumps such as railroad spikes for those art projects.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 11, 2019)

Do you actually have any luck selling them?  I've always had a hard time selling all but the nicest dollar bin bottles.  The cobalt blues and common sodas sell, but people don't seem to want to buy much else.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 11, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Do you actually have any luck selling them?  I've always had a hard time selling all but the nicest dollar bin bottles.  The cobalt blues and common sodas sell, but people don't seem to want to buy much else.



Usually I am able to sell common bottles that look good for decor, like art deco and cobalt bottles. One buyer bought clear corktops for decorations at an event. Usually I leave blanks and commons behind. I only take ones that are eye appealing or that I think I can sell.  I don't take a large amount of these common bottles home, but I do take some to sell to people who use them for other things.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep.  Thats how it is for me.  Just decor.  Mostly blue, green, and amber.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 11, 2019)

If you think you can find a place for them or someone will buy them, take them with you out of the woods. I know it's a drop in the bucket but it's less trash that will be stuck there for decades.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 12, 2019)

Most definitely.


----------



## treasurekidd (Apr 14, 2019)

Cleaning them is a pain, but why not give selling them a go? Whatever you don't sell can go right into the recycle bin, and that's better than leaving them in the woods.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 14, 2019)

No recycling here.  They are going to dump from woods one tractor bucket at a time.  We live about 1/4 mile from a dumpster area.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 15, 2019)

Unfortunately the glass recycling market is tanking. No companies want to mess with it anymore and there's little profit. Lots of communities no longer recycle glass.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 16, 2019)

Yes.  We are in such a rural area, its hard for communities like ours to fund a project like that as well.  Cardboard is recycled.


----------

